# Hunting dens?



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

yesterday we went out and found a pretty big area with several holes dug in the ground while pheasent hunting. While we were there 2 coyotes came out of the cattails. I belive these holes are dens... am i correct? And how close should i set up around them to hunt? I don't want them to leave the country for good... at least not without bullets in them, lol.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would guess the holes were from a badger coyotes are not using dens this time of the year. Usually a coyote den has one very large and noticeble entrance hole and a back door 20 to 30 feet away.

Thats just my two cents.

I would however still call that area there is obviously coyotes in the area and that is the first step towards success


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

What do coyotes use this time of year? Do they just live outside in the weather? If so why cant you happen to be walkin through the woods and get a glimpse of them ever?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes for the most part coyotes just bear the weather this time of the year. They will find a pocket of brush to huddle in or maybe use a small crevice in rough country if the weather is bad but they do not use dens like a red fox does all year round.

The reason you don't see more coyotes by kicking them up is because with their senses they are always two steps ahead of you. They know you coming long before they are within eye sight of you and they skirt out using the availble low spots and brush hence the reason you always see them at 400yds plus stopping for one last look before heading for different cover.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

They way you describe the dens is exactly how these looked. I've seen lots of badger holes and know what they look like. Anyway thanks for the advise.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

It could be the den that was used in that area this spring and there is a chance that the coyotes you seen were the alpha pair for the area because the dens are usually in the center of thier territory. However i would not base you calling around that den besides the fact that it should be a in a area that will be guarded a little later in the year. Coyotes have been documented on using the same den multiple years but once the pups are old enough to follow the parents around on hunting excursions they usually just end up bedding wherever they end up after hunting for the night. I guess what i'm tring to say is call that area but don't worry about calling right by the den and expect them to come out of it. It's very unlikely that they are using it.

Hope this helps


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Brad,
When do they dig their dens? Early Spring?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes they will start excavating a den in early spring. Sometimes it is a hole a badger already started sometimes it is just a rock pile with a crevice in it and in places like the badlands it might only be a natural cave. They will usually dig at least one other den in case of intrusion and for when the other den is to infested with fleas or carrion from feeding the pups. In searching for dens you should consider the fact that they will always be with in a 1/4-1/2 mile of a water source it is a must for survival that time of year.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks for the info brad it helps alot.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Not a problem


----------

